# husband's hom



## kalyani (Mar 3, 2011)

dear all,
i m new to this forum, i have completed a year for my marriage.
my husband is nice but he is childish. when he is busy with TV, he doesnt listen to whatever happens at home.
i stay with my in-laws. we have one ritual after marriage for bridegroom, that after marriage all people from bridegroom side comes to bride's home for dinner. this was not performed in my case as my father was against it. 
my in-law didnt like this and from the 3rd week for my marriage the started putting restrictions on me about food and my eatings. i
still didnt say anything. but due to this my health started affecting. my haemoglobin gone down. as i dont have kid right now, but before i conceive i wanted to improve my health so that i dont face any problem afterwards.
and i was holding grudges against my in-law.
my husbands eating habits are completely different than mine. still i make food for him as well as for me.
but when my health started spoiling, i didnt pay attention to him. as i focused more on me bcause ultimately i am a mother of next generation.
but i do care for my husband. but due to health i used be tired and unable to make it.
so my father-in-law had quarrrels with me.
i cried but in anger i also talked rudly,
afterwords my husband took my side and said watever i want can be cooked at home.
then we have operated mother-in-law for her spinal injury.
that time i took care of a lot.
and ever after that everything was going nice.
but my father in law still has bad feeling for me.
today i brought fruits for all of us, he said u take care of userself. no need to worry about us. take care of ur haemoglobin. we can leave with our normal food.
but i didnt say anything, because i didnt want to repeate my mistake.
but i cried a lot. nobody knows this, what shall i do?
sometimes i feel no to continue. but it is just a year for my marriage.
pls guide me as i dont want my parent get disturbed by me.
i have arrange marriage. but does it make any difference?
pls guide me as this is driving me crazy and i m not able to focus on my work. i am my husband both are engineers.
thank you all.


----------



## major misfit (Oct 17, 2010)

I do apologize, but any advice I would have for you would come from a strictly Western standpoint, and I'm not sure that would help you at all.

I just want to let you know you've been heard. I really hope things work out for the best for you.


----------



## kalyani (Mar 3, 2011)

thanks for your reply,
i will keep mum and wait for things to get changed, as i also do mistakes and may be this is my punishment.
anyways i will try to be patient.
thanks for hearing me


----------

